# Life Partner Visa



## lod (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone help me on the below point.

We are same sex couple and I want to apply for life partner's Visa in SA. Currently I have a divorce procedure in my country of origin, and I want to know if this affects my application for Life Partner's Visa.

Thanks for you response.

LOD


----------



## mistermarc (Apr 10, 2011)

lod said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me on the below point.
> 
> ...


I guess either contact SA High Commision in your own country or The Department of Home Affairs in SA. I'm sure it's a question that would be asked a lot.


----------



## lod (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi mistermarc,

Thanks for your help, but I have tried, without any answer, as the phone is always busy or no one replies. No more a surprise I guess!

Anyone help please!! I need an urgent reply as I'm submitting my application next week.
Thanks


----------



## lod (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have been trying to get hold of DHA, but in vain. I want to know if my application would be affected by the fact that I have a divorce procedure in my country of Origin. I am busy preparing my application for Life partner Visa, will submit this week.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

I can assist you.

Your *divroce first needs to be settled* before you can apply for a Life Partner Permit. If the application is submitted before the process is completed and Home Affairs finds out about it, your permit will be cancelled.

The application is a legal process, and just as much as you cannot marry someone else while still married, you will not be allowed to apply for a Life Partner permit, while still legally married to another person.


----------



## lod (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Joaschim,

Thanks very much for your help. I'll definitely need some help. Can you please give me your mail address so that I can mail you?

Thanks
Lod


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

lod said:


> Hi Joaschim,
> 
> Thanks very much for your help. I'll definitely need some help. Can you please give me your mail address so that I can mail you?
> 
> ...


Hi Lod

Posted my email address on your wall.


----------



## lod (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Joaschim.

Rgds,
Lod


----------



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

Joaschim said:


> Hi Lod
> 
> Posted my email address on your wall.


Could you please do the same on my wall? I really need some help and I'm a new member and seems that I can't make a new thread here with my problem. But I would be so happy if I could get your help!! Thank you!!


----------



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

it's urgent as well.. thank you!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Giedre said:


> it's urgent as well.. thank you!!!


I don't think Joaschim posts here anymore.


----------



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Johanna, 

I was trying to make 4 posts to be able to create a new thread here. But after my 4 posts it still requires me to make 4 posts so I think I'm lost trying to make a thread with my problem. and I would really like to get some unswers...


----------

